#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Μητρώο Παρόχων στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος στήριξης Επιστημόνων - Ελευθέρων Επαγγελματιών, Πληττόμενων από τον COVID-19

## Xάρης

399 πάροχοι υπηρεσιών τηλεκατάρτισης.
Δείτε τα στοιχεία τους εδώ:
https://www.lawspot.gr/sites/default/files/images/nea/voucher-mitroo-paroxon.pdf

----------

